# How late is too late? (incubating eggs)



## farber2028 (Jun 10, 2013)

For anyone that has ever incubated eggs, how late is too late for an egg to start developing?

Today is either the 32nd or 33rd day I've had four eggs incubating. One egg is developing, the other three are not. One looks scrambled and the other two look like they have a mass or something at the bottom of the egg, but no signs of life. I candled them yesterday and one of the eggs with the darkness in the bottom looked slightly pink so I don't know if that's a good sign or not. Just thought I'd see other people's experiences on this.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 10, 2013)

*How late is too late?*

If it doesn't stink, keep it going as long as possible. I learned, potentially the hard way with this, and there maybe a russian tortoise crawling around a local landfill.


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 10, 2013)

*RE: How late is too late?*

So I gather keeping them in there till the other one hatches a good plan?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 10, 2013)

*RE: How late is too late?*

I keep them until they are obviously no good - or explode. (Yuck- it stinks!) I have had eggs that I was convinced would not hatch - and then they did! (and the opposite too!) Good luck!


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 10, 2013)

*RE: How late is too late?*

It's my first time with eggs and it was all a surprise (about 3 weeks into being a new tort owner) so getting just one is awesome


----------



## kanalomele (Jun 10, 2013)

I have even had ones that have leaked and seeped and turn colors hatch. I keep them until they hatch or explode. It will definitely be one or the other so why not just wait and see.


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Greg T (Jun 10, 2013)

I had 11 eggs and many looked different, candled different, shaped different, but all 11 hatched, so keep the faith and see what happens. Mine also hatched over a 22 day period from the first one to the last one, so even that will vary.


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 10, 2013)

I knew they'd hatch at different rates. I just have one that I can see the embryo. The other one's are kind of yellow but I will and see


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jun 10, 2013)

My best advise is to just leave them alone. Don't even check to see if they are fertile. Just wait till they are well past the expected hatching date and only dispose of them if they are obviously rotten.


----------

